# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Graph Paper Dungeons

## vman3force

Ive noticed that the dungeon map forum doesent see much posting of new maps, so Ive decided to scan in and post all of my graph paper dungeon maps I do in my spare time. These are sort of just a diversion for me, so i generally don't write any adventure notes for them.

I'd like to get a collection going here of different people's work; If you have pen/pencil dungeon maps you want to share feel invited to participate.

----------


## Ascension

That's a pretty good idea and good initiative.  I've lost most of mine but I have one mega dungeon laying around.

----------


## vman3force

Heres a few to start off:

 :Compass Rose:  Labrynth of Midas
 :Compass Rose:  Vendell Quarry
 :Compass Rose:  The Colisseum ground level
 :Compass Rose:  The Colisseum basement

----------


## vman3force

A couple more:

 :Compass Rose:  Bandits' Hideout ground level
 :Compass Rose:  Bandits' Hideout main level
 :Compass Rose:  Tree Temple levels 1 - 4
 :Compass Rose:  Tree Temple levels B1 - B2

----------


## vman3force

These ones technically aren't dungeons but I thought I'd post them anyways:

 :Compass Rose:  Port Saint Sebastian
 :Compass Rose:  The Haunted Puppethouse (I actually ran this one one time when it was just me and three of my friends sitting in the glow of candlelight - they had to fight marionettes possessed by the souls of a psychotic old couple that used to run the puppethouse)
 :Compass Rose:  River Ambush Point

----------


## vman3force

:Compass Rose:  Underground Airship Hangar
 :Compass Rose:  Wizard's Abode

----------


## Gidde

I love looking at these. I don't unfortunately have any graph paper maps to share, but I know I speak for many of us when I say it gives us warm fuzzies and memories of old times spent playing tabletop RPG's when we see these. Keep em comin!

----------


## Dyson Logos

Awesome!

I love the feel of old-school hand-drawn dungeon maps. Hell, it's basically what has built up the readership of my blog - posting one of these every Friday.

----------


## vman3force

> Awesome!
> 
> I love the feel of old-school hand-drawn dungeon maps. Hell, it's basically what has built up the readership of my blog - posting one of these every Friday.


Cool; I'll definitely check it out.

----------


## Dyson Logos

Here's one I drew the other evening and posted to my personal "finished maps" thread. Drew this one on graph paper in pen while watching the end of season 2 of SG-1 (two horrible episodes).

----------


## vman3force

:Compass Rose:  Sky Tower levels 1 - 2
 :Compass Rose:  Sky Tower levels 3 - 4

----------


## vman3force

:Compass Rose:  Hallway Encounters (Just a little bonus i thought i'd throw in; ideas for making fights in hallways more tactical and architecturally interesting)
 :Compass Rose:  Cloister of Solitude level 1
 :Compass Rose:  Cloister of Solitude - Road of Trials
 :Compass Rose:  Cloister of Solitude - Labyrinth of the Fang

----------


## vman3force

:Compass Rose:  Underground Prison level 1
 :Compass Rose:  Underground Prison level 2
 :Compass Rose:  The Caverns of Bandits and Molemen level 1
 :Compass Rose: The Caverns of Bandits and Molemen level 2

----------


## Dyson Logos

I love the caverns of bandits and molemen!

----------


## vman3force

> I love the caverns of bandits and molemen!


That one was a collaborative effort - me and a friend build it in turns, adding to and altering the place through historical events that transpired there.

Ive been busy with school (im actually taking a class this semester titled "mapping networks and territories." Art school is a fun place to be) so thats why i havent loaded any more images to this thread. But i will when i get the chance.

----------

